# "Don't point that at me you little scrote!"



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.asylum.co.uk/2009/12/10/gun-thug-picks-on-wrong-guy/

Having a gun doesn't make you tough in Manchester lol! It's one of those places you just don't threaten people unless you really, really have a deathwish.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 10, 2009)

scroll down a few threads 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82735


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 10, 2009)

:lol:  Dangerous thing to do but deeply heartwarming nontheless!  Huzzar, that man.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> scroll down a few threads
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82735


 
Well mine didn't have the snarky comment attached. it happens a lot in the UK you know people doing things like this chap, Manchester is a hard place with hard people and there wasn't any martial arts involved, just northern action.


----------



## DerekB (Dec 10, 2009)

Dangerous but sometimes that what it takes...what I found funny was all the people running out of there hiding placesafter he had disarmed the kid.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats the problem here, youth gangs and weapons. They don't get hold of guns very often it's usually knives.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Well mine didn't have the snarky comment attached. it happens a lot in the UK you know people doing things like this chap, Manchester is a hard place with hard people and there wasn't any martial arts involved, just northern action.



With only the grainy CCTV images, one can only speculate, but looking at the clip, I just had this picture in my head of gentleman being absolutely indignant that the other guy was pointing a gun at him.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well if you have ever heard the band members from Oasis speaking imagine that accent with an awful lot of swear words thrown in and you'll get it about right lol!


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Dec 10, 2009)

But I thought guns and knives were illegal in the UK, I guess this kid dind't get the memo.

Good for that man for taking action while others ran.  I'm surprised once he got th egun away from the thug he didn't just pound him in to the ground.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

TKDHomeSchooler said:


> But I thought guns and knives were illegal in the UK, I guess this kid dind't get the memo.
> 
> Good for that man for taking action while others ran. I'm surprised once he got th egun away from the thug he didn't just pound him in to the ground.


 
If the CCTV wasn't there he probably would have battered him.
It's the kids with the weapons that are the problem, 'old style' criminals know how to handle weapons, these kids don't, I can't see from the footage but I'll bet you anything he was holding the gun 'film star' style on the side, knuckles upward.

The reason I imagine he didn't shoot was there are certain people especially in places like Manchester than you don't 'bother', for this reason I'm guessing the guy didn't want to be identified or named, he even 'moved' away, the chances are he was just a bigger (in all senses) scrote than the youth. I wouldn't go seing him as the heroic type and go all warm and fuzzy about him.


----------



## still learning (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello, Surviving Armed Assaults by Lawrence A. Kane....worth reading and owning!

NOT finish the whole book yet....

Chapter 8 (aftermath of violance) ....you will always want to be the innocent person...this chapter talks about the way you should stand,descalate, defend yourself to witness, and what to say..to provide the laws will be on your side...

It also scares you because the laws...do not work fairly..and the police is NEVER your friend when he show up..it his job to determined who is the one most responsible...than the procutors, and laws take over...best to avoid any situtions....

Remember...witness is NOT always right...learn how to protect yourself..what to say...how to stand to look like the inncent person..

BEST to read the book for yourself!...also mentions repeated...always believe a video,camera, witness is watching..even if NO is seen nearby..or no cameras seened! ...repeat...always believe someone is watching (videos)....protect yourself!

Aloha,

:foreword by Loren W. Christensen....
Just another note: You may win in a crimnal case...and lose in a civil case...(getting sue)....see OJ?..and read the book above...!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 10, 2009)

Well happly this is Sparta.., I mean Texas, were everyone has a gun. And gangs, while bad, do know the town folk have guns to.

Deaf


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Well mine didn't have the snarky comment attached. it happens a lot in the UK you know people doing things like this chap, Manchester is a hard place with hard people and there wasn't any martial arts involved, just northern action.


 
Even with the anti-gun laws? 

If that's the case then wouldn't you have to wonder just how effective they actually are and just who do they help and who do they hinder? 

I don't mean this as a challenge or a boast by any means, but I know of neighborhoods where I live that if he had pulled that stunt there would be no video of a disarm... perhaps video of him being gunned down from different angles by those who were also armed. 

In your favor, I suppose this poor sap at least got to keep on living, but from your other posts it comes across that he may regret living if and when he's released from jail! LOL


----------



## Stuey (Dec 11, 2009)

TKDHomeSchooler said:


> But I thought guns and knives were illegal in the UK, I guess this kid dind't get the memo.


I thought breaking in to someones home and robbery were illegal in the USA.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 11, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> It's the kids with the weapons that are the problem, 'old style' criminals know how to handle weapons, these kids don't, I can't see from the footage but I'll bet you anything he was holding the gun 'film star' style on the side, knuckles upward.



That is one of the positive things coming out of hollywood: The 'gangsta' style of holding a handgun  It probably saved many lives...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 11, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Well happly this is Sparta.., I mean Texas, were everyone has a gun. And gangs, while bad, do know the town folk have guns to.
> 
> Deaf


 
One of the weirdest aspects of being a Texan in California is the commonly held mindset about guns. Most people are scared of guns as objects, and are scared of people having access to guns.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 11, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> One of the weirdest aspects of being a Texan in California is the commonly held mindset about guns. Most people are scared of guns as objects, and are scared of people having access to guns.


Now that is sad. It's a form of hoplophobia. Fear of weapons.

The weird part is cars buzz around all the time past people (and they can be fearsome weapons.) Baseball bats abound. Golf clubs to. Knives, well I don't think California has dumped them all into the sea either.

And cops have guns! Yet they fear anyone else who has one.

Amazing cause the real weapon is the mind. The terrorist who drove those planes into the WTC didn't use guns.

Now at the website wikipedia it says:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States

In 2005, 75% of the 10,100 homicides committed using firearms in the United States were committed using handguns, compared to 4% with rifles, 5% with shotguns, and the rest with a type of firearm not specified

So that means *20 percent were 'other methods'*. Also note in 2005 39,189 people DIED in car accidents.

http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/TSF2005.PDF

True 15,000 or so people committed suicide by gun, but then there were 30,622 in all, thus about half were *NOT BY GUNS*!

What they don't see is that if guns somehow were magically banned and they all disappeared, that the other '20 percent' would become '100 percent' as killers gravitated to 'other weapons'. Same goes for suicides.

And look at those 39,189 deaths by cars and trucks!!!! My Lord, and it turns out 1,816,000 people were INJURED!

And California people are worried about guns. Hmm, with over 230 million GUNS, just about as many passenger cars as guns(!!), you see that far fewer are killed with guns than cars.

But that's California.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 12, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> That is one of the positive things coming out of hollywood: The 'gangsta' style of holding a handgun  It probably saved many lives...


 
If anyone ever shoots at me , please, please, please let them do it THAT way.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 12, 2009)

Badass of the month. no question.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 13, 2009)

Just today they found out the Times Square Shooting guy that the cops killed had his 'Tec-9/Mac-10/UZI' (the press ain't sure cause they know jack about guns) jam. 

It was held 'gangsta' style and the gun jammed after 2 shots.

I just love it when nutjobs watch movies and decide that's the cool way to shoot.


----------

